# My "fursona": Necrid the Alligator



## necrid987 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is my first "fursona", so it is really based on my personality.

Name: Necrid (I'm a nerd)
Age: 18 (I'm actually a lot younger than this.)
Sex: Male
Species: Alligator (Alligator Mississippiensis, which is the American alligator)
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 222 lbs
Birthdate: November 5th, 1992
Zodiac sign: Scorpio

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: The scales on his back are a dark teal color, spotted with gray. His underside is a white-yellow color, and his claws are also white-yellow(but slightly more white.)
- Markings: N/A
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: A tail?
Behavior and Personality: Tends to be laid back and not really care about about things. He is lethargic, only doing things when he has to. One thing he can't stand is bullies. He normally just sticks with his friends, so most others don't really know him.

Skills: Not much.
Weaknesses: Has bad eyesight, Entomiphobic and Arachnophobic, Asthma (only acts up in the winter, and not very often. pretty much over it.)

Likes: Meat, Video Games, Manga & Anime, Reading, and Cranberry Sauce
Dislikes: Brussels sprouts, bugs and spiders, veggie burgers, and bullies.

Clothing/Personal Style: Normally wears a T-Shirt (plain, any color) with jeans (not skinny, more like carpenter or painter) and gray-blue nikes. Wears glasses. 

History: Nothing special. He was bullied a lot for not looking like the others, but he learned to ignore it. Other than that, he grew up like a normal person.

Refs: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5672632/ (andihund~)

So, I decided to get this up today. A little... different for a fursona, but I really don't like the felines and canids, I'm more of a reptile person. I'm kind of a nerd, especially with RPG's and fighters. Points if you can tell me what the name is from (it's not that hard really).


----------



## denkaral (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice  I like the fact he doesn't have many skills. That made me smile for some reason c:


----------



## necrid987 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yup, I kind of designed the fursona after me. I also changed the age a bit, and he will probably stay that age until I turn eighteen. I'm fourteen and a half right now, so maybe three and a half years? I'm also entomophobic and arachnophobia in real life, so that was a factor that made him stand out from other alligators. I mean, ever heard of an alligator that's afraid of bugs?


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm imagining a gator screaming and running from a spider. It's adorable. I need to draw this.


----------



## necrid987 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wasn't really thinking about that, but now that I am, that's hilarious. That would be awesome if you did draw it, because I need to see this.


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to let you know I've drawn it, but I'm having scanner issues. I tried to take a picture but flash made it impossible to see. 

Should be able to scan it in a bit, though. Hope you don't mind if it's kind of toony. I doodled it while at the DMV, so it may look kinda rushed.


----------



## necrid987 (Apr 30, 2011)

You are the man, dude. That's just awesome! I have no pics for my fursona, so this'll help a great deal. That, and I want to see an alligator running from a spider. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Billythe44th (May 2, 2011)

Necrid from Soul Calibur II? Oh yeah, he had the best quotes.

*"Ghork. Idjus?"*


----------



## necrid987 (May 2, 2011)

@Billythe44th
Exactly. He was my favorite character in that game, and still my favorite fighting game character to this day. A lot of people didn't like him, but I thought he was a great character for it. It's just too bad he wasn't in any other games in the series.


----------

